# aiuto in linea per guidarvi



## Miss Golightly

Hola a todos, 

Tengo una duda para traducir una frase donde hay un pronombre de tercera persona singular.
Esta es la frase en italiano: "Assieme alle immagini, troverete illustrate tutte le caratteristiche degli oggetti, nonché una dettagliata sezione di aiuto in linea per guidarvi durante l’ordinazione".
Y esta es mi traducción: “Podrá ver imágenes de los artículos con la explicación de sus características, junto a la sección de ayuda que le llevará durante su compra on-line”.

¿Es correcto el uso de “le”? ¿O tendría que poner “la”?

Muchas gracias.



> *Per favore, ricorda la Regola 3:
> Come scegliere un titolo
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Il titolo      della discussione deve includere tutta o parte della parola/frase che si      sta traducendo. Evitate espressioni tipo “Traduzione”, “Come si      dice?”, “Sono nuovo/a”, “Aiuto”, “Urgente”, ecc.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Agró

Miss Golightly said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo una duda para traducir una frase donde hay un pronombre de tercera persona singular.
> Esta es la frase en italiano: "Assieme alle immagini, troverete illustrate tutte le caratteristiche degli oggetti, nonché una dettagliata sezione di aiuto in linea per guidarvi durante l’ordinazione".
> Y esta es mi traducción: “Podrá ver imágenes de los artículos con la explicación de sus características, junto a la sección de ayuda que le llevará durante su compra on-line”.
> 
> ¿Es correcto el uso de “le”? ¿O tendría que poner “la”?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## Miss Golightly

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Neuromante

No me convence nada la traducción, lo siento. Te hago una "contraoferta"

"Assieme alle immagini, troverete illustrate tutte le caratteristiche degli oggetti, nonché una dettagliata sezione di aiuto in linea per guidarvi durante l’ordinazione".

Junto a las imágenes encontrará ilustradas todas las características de los objetos, a la vez que una detallada sección de ayuda online, con la qué ayudarle al realizar su pedido.


Es que tu texto no tiene relación con el sentido del original.


----------



## Miss Golightly

@Neuromante: gracias por tu observación.

Me doy cuenta de que mi traducción no respeta la distribución de las palabras de la frase italianas, pero no me gusta traducir de manera demasiado literal. 



			
				Neuromante said:
			
		

> Es que tu texto no tiene relación con el sentido del original.


 
¿Me puedes explicar el porqué?
¿De verdad no se mantiene el sentido original?

Gracias.


----------



## Lexinauta

Yo voy a hacer otra observación.
Al utilizar 'junto' el lector puede interpretar 'accanto'.
Mi sembra meglio dire *'así como'* o, como ha dicho Neuromante, *'a la vez que'*.


----------



## Miss Golightly

@Lexinauta: 
gracias por tu observación.

He escogido junto porqué esta frase se refiere a una pàgina web y, dependiendo de la disposición de los contenidos que el sitio tendrà, esta sección podría estar "accanto" o al lado de las fotografías.

Pero, por supuesto que "a la vez que" o "así como" estàn muy bien.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno:
La primera frase en italiano dice que *entre las imágenes* hay un grupo que explica las características de unos objetos. Mientras que la primera frase en español dice que se podrá tener acceso a la información sobre esos objetos pero no se indica *donde está* esa información. De hecho se entendería que se puede obtener en el caso de ser requerida ulteriormente.

La segunda frase italiana dice que esa información es una ayuda  online mientras que la española dice que existe una ayuda online "para la compra"

Eso a grosso modo, también tienes lo que ha puesto Lexinauta

En realidad es un problema, sobre todo, de las expresiones y la forma de unir las distintas partes de la frase, que has elegido algunas que no corresponden al contexto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non capisco: nella frase italiana si usa il voi, che è un pronome *plurale*. In spagnolo dovresti tradurre con ustedes (pronome *les*). Perché lo metti al singolare (usted=lei -> le)?

Podrán ver imágenes de los artículos con la explicación de sus características, junto a la sección de ayuda que les orientará en su compra on-line.

Normalmente nei siti spagnoli si usa o il "tu" informale o un plurale di cortesia, e cioè "ustedes". Il "lei/usted" non è la norma.


----------



## Miss Golightly

@ursu-lab:
siccome la lettera é indirizzata ad una sola persona, non vedo la necessità di usare Ustedes.
Sbaglio?


----------



## Miss Golightly

@Neuromante: quizas falta otra parte del contexto.

Tengo que explicar a un cliente que haciendo un clic en el enlace abajo, serà remitido a nuestro sitio, donde podrà ver nuestros artículos y hacer un pedido.
Los detalles de los articulos estàn en la pagina web. En esta pàgina uno podrà ver estos artículos, sus caracteristicas y también hacer un pedido. Si necesita ayuda para el pedido, puede usar la seccion de ayuda on-line que està en la misma pagina. 

Entonces, mi pregunta es: ¿Mi frase sigue sin tener sentido?
Tengo que saberlo. Esta carta es para mi trabajo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ah, ho capito. Be', certo, se si tratta di una persona allora l'Usted (e quindi il "le") va benissimo. L'ho detto solo perché il voi in italiano non si usa più al singolare dai tempi di Mussolini e quindi l'avevo interpretato come un plurale da pubblicare appunto su un sito, non come un messaggio rivolto a una persona in concreto.

La tua frase mi pare chiarissima: non è una traduzione letterale ma il senso pratico, che è la cosa più importante, è mantenuto anche in spagnolo. Comunque userei il verbo "orientar" piuttosto che "llevar", che è più un "portare" fisico. Anche il verbo "guiar" ha in questo caso lo stesso significato del verbo "guidare", ma per un sito mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Miss Golightly

ursu-lab said:
			
		

> Comunque userei il verbo "orientar" piuttosto che "llevar", che è più un "portare" fisico


 
Grazie per il consiglio. "Orientar" suona molto meglio.


----------



## 0scar

Il mio tentativo
_"Junto a las imágenes, encontrará  detallada todas las características de los productos,  y también una completa sección de ayuda en línea para guiarlo durante la compra"_


----------

